# What do YOU want for xmas 2007?



## glam8babe (Sep 27, 2007)

the title says it all! what do you all want?

i want a treadmill, TONNES of makeup from different brands, clothes, shoes, a silk playboy leopard duvet set, some cute stuff for both my bedrooms, lots of costume jewelry and just mainly stuff i'll use

then its my 18th on December 31st and i think im getting a car! [i hope so!]


----------



## Shanti (Sep 27, 2007)

I just want money because I'll be travelling in December =] and a new music player and a hair straightener. That's enough for me lol.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 27, 2007)

typically I'd name off a bunch of materialistic stuff...now?  I just want to not be pregnant at Christmas time!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 27, 2007)

Money and gift certificates to Mac.  Does Mac have gift certificates? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, money to buy Mac!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

mac. or sephora. 
not really anything else...maybe some money. But i know the only person that will get me something is my boyfriend and maybe my mom. so i'm really not expecting much.


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2007)

i want MAC!!!  that's all!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 27, 2007)

Enough extra x-mas cash to buy an Iphone ( yeah I played with it and became addicted) 

My birthday is Jan 31 so Im saving my money to buy myself a bday present... a Mustang gt ! I can't wait!!


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 27, 2007)

A car would be great but I highly doubt it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

Too funny... Yes MAC has gift cards....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Money and gift certificates to Mac.  Does Mac have gift certificates? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, money to buy Mac!_


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2007)

The only thing I really really want for Christmas is to see my boyfriend. I miss him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that, I don't really want anything... My parents will probably get me some books, which will be cool but I could live without them.


----------



## Holly (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_The only thing I really really want for Christmas is to see my boyfriend. I miss him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too. My boyfriend was supposed to move up here from Florida next month, but yesterday my work told me that they're sending me somewhere for training for 3 months... I'm so bummed out!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 27, 2007)

Stuff. Mostly clothes and shoes, haha. 

One of the main things on my list is a bra makers' manual. I want to learn how to sew bras (because finding pretty bras in my size that aren't ridiculously expensive ($80+) is impossible, much less finding a regular one).


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 28, 2007)

- Money
- Makeup
- Tattoos
- Booze (Absinthe in particular)

I'm easy to please.


----------



## liv (Sep 28, 2007)

specifics?

MAC giftcard
LEICA C-LUX 2 - this is a total lust item; if my parents got me one, they'd get something more practical for less money (Panasonic or Canon)
Frye boots
Sex and the City complete season
Birkenstock Gizeh sandals

These are just off the top of my head.  I'm more looking forward to seeing my mom and dad (haven't seen either for awhile being at school in a different state than both of them!)


----------



## Hilly (Sep 28, 2007)

Sex and the City complete season
MAC
A cat!!!! ( my fiancee is getting me a kitty!! adopting of course)
something from tiffanys!


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

.....


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2007)

1. A new camera (a Nikon D40 to be exact)
2. A car (yeah...right)
3. $10,000 to move back to NYC in Jan. ( I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2007)

- A man! Not just any man though (I have a list)
- MAC of course
- Louis Vuitton Damier ANYTHING!
- Vacation to New York
- Money!
- Mac Book Pro with current Photoshop installed
- Canon EOS Rebel XT, XTi or Nikon D80


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 28, 2007)

-To graduate!!
-MAC Gift Certificates (to use on the December 26 collection, haha)
-Wacom Intuos 3 Special Edition Tablet
-More software (Lightwave, Painter, + Parrales)
-Sewing machine
-Dark chocolate, mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Happy + Healthy New Year!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 28, 2007)

MAC & Beauty 101 GCs
Everything else, I'm too impatient to wait for and get myself LOL


----------



## user79 (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, I don't really want anything. I want a vacation somewhere. I couldn't care less about presents at Christmas anymore.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't remember everything but here are a few things on my list...

Canon EOS 40D Digital SLR
Red IPod Nano
Chloe or Dior Bag
Let It Rock Perfume
Rock N Rose Perfume
Lamb Perfume
Clothes
DVDs
MAC giftcards
Dressing Table


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_- Money
- Makeup
- Tattoos
- Booze (Absinthe in particular)

I'm easy to please._

 
I like your thinking! I'll take the same.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 28, 2007)

Mac gift certs
A new kick-butt digital camera
Sephora gift certs

And anything else that strikes my fancy from now til then :-D


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 28, 2007)

This sounds weird...but I REALLY want a keyboard, you know the kind with lighted keys so it sounds like I know what I'm actually doing!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 28, 2007)

well my birthday lands 2 days after xmas..so i'm hoping BIG this year since it'll be my big 2-1! haha

_mac & sephora GCs
_bebe & arden b GCs
_new laptop
_new camera dunno what kind yet.
_ & last but not least..a new car..well a new used bmw or mercedes to be exact! ( it ISSSSSSs a WISH list! ) hah


----------



## n_c (Sep 28, 2007)

I seriously want a breast reduction, doubt it will happen, if not I'll take clothes and MAC money.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 28, 2007)

the almodovar disc collection
t3 blowdryer
stovetop espresso maker from williams-sonoma
diesel boots i just saw in time magazine (random, but it was fashion/style issue)
crazy print jacket (houndstooth or red, or burberry print plaid, and the like...i love bright stuff that's borderline outrageous)


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 28, 2007)

I want GiftCards to:

MAC 
Horchow 
Calico Corners 
Bombay Company 
Nordstrom 
Gifts

MAC OS X Leopard (I know I can't wait until Christmas) 
iWork 
iLife


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 28, 2007)

Of course I want a "Kick Ass" BMW or Audi with a big red bow sitting outside my house, but I'll keep dreaming. LOL

Material items aside, I would really like to see our President and Congress work together to bring our troops home from Iraq.

I would like to see a United States where we are more tolerant of people with different racial, religious, and ethnic backgrounds.

I would like to see our country focus on health care for all people and making our schools better for "all" children.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2007)

Makeup, clothes, shoes, a camera and a kitten.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

A reciept for a boob job would be a fun present to open, with a fill in the blank for a surgery date.


----------



## lara (Sep 28, 2007)

Time spent with my family.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_A reciept for a boob job would be a fun present to open, with a fill in the blank for a surgery date._

 
i'll add that to my list too! haha


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 29, 2007)

Some materialistic stuff like all the Christmas collections from MAC (hopefully, my stepmom and my boyfriend will give me these! :loveya: And money to get that big curl perm I've wanted.

But times are tough for everyone this year, so I probably won't get anything... In fact, I haven't gotten anything, on my birthday or for Christmas ever since I started working.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I'm expected to give a little something to everyone.... It's so hard being single and working in my family!!!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 30, 2007)

moneyyy, lots of clothes [which is all i spend my money on atm], perfume, MAC & time to spend with my family & friends but that won't happen - i have to work Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x x


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2007)

I just want to be with my sweetie.  Relaxing and taking some time off of work.  Presents are really secondary to me.  Sure, presents are nice and they are appreciated if they happen, but it's not the most important thing.  I just like hangin' with DH and seeing family if possible (due to geography - we are spread out across the globe).


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to be able to go back home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also want gift cards and a new Coach bag (yeah, like that will happen, lol!)
I would really love it if my family would help me pay for my wedding site too.


----------



## redambition (Sep 30, 2007)

i just want to have a relaxing few days with family and friends.

as if that will happen.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Sep 30, 2007)

well i wanted a blackberry
then i wanted the new apple thing thats like the iphone just without the phone
but now i just want money from everyone, since im moving to nyc at the end of next summer and well, rent's a bitchh


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_- A man! Not just any man though (I have a list)_

 
me too hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and um...

- a german shepard (i miss my dog like crazy and i don't think i can handle not having a dog much longer because i can't stop thinking about my baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- a weight set
- a treadmill
- a dvd player and a whole bunch of horror dvds...like the freddy kreuger box set! friggin' a, that'd be sweeet!

a juicy bag wouldn't hurt me either...


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 30, 2007)

all i want is for my credit card to get paid off and my nephew to have the best first christmas ever!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 1, 2007)

i dont like xmas (argh don't throw stones at me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
but i would like (well after xmas when all the stuff you get is in the sales) a really nice new handbag all the nice ones are over £100 (so NOT plastic then) and i can't afford one right now
havn't really thought about it to be honest


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gift cards from Nordstroms, Sephora and Bath & Body Works.  I am hoping to be able to spend some time with my husband also.


----------



## Jot (Oct 1, 2007)

Some mac make up of course and some ghds are all that is on my list at the mo and i don't think i can hold out on the straightners till then! Can we bring xmas forward??


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 1, 2007)

For once I can't think of a specific thing I want (usually I make long mental list of crap I've been keeping my eyes on) but jewelry I guess. You can never have too much jewelry. Or makeup =]


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 1, 2007)

I want a diamond tiara, a crested chinese fairy dog, 5 NARS eyeshadows, a fancy espresso maker, all the new MAC glitters, a bottle of vintage whiskey, 3 fur coats, a chemical peel, a shiny new guitar and a lilac-point Siamese kitten with bright blue eyes. I doubt I'll get many of these things, but there we go!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 1, 2007)

i finally figured it out lol

-Sedu flatiron
-Redken straightening products (im too cheap to shell out 15 bucks for hair products lol)
-New digital camera
-oh and how could i forget, i want ipod speakers for my nano! 

i doubt i'll get the flatiron and a digital camera and the speakers but im asking anyways lol
anyways my bday is a month later so whatever i dont get on xmas i ask for my bday


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would LOVE a really nice traincase.....and make up!


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 4, 2007)

*- Happiness for the year 2008*
- MAC & Sephora giftcards
- A laptop (I'll prob buy this for myself though &not before Christmas)
- A vacation to Europe or Hawaii
- Clothes/shoes/boots


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 5, 2007)

Leopard print stuff such as scarf, bag, duvet, cushions etc.. a treadmill (although i may be getting it sometimes soon) Dollars (im going NYC for xmas)


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 5, 2007)

You know what else? I want to quit my job immediately and start my own business. That would be one HECK of a Christmas gift!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 11, 2007)

Christmas doesn't mean nearly as much to me now as it did when I was a kid. Since I became a mother last year, now it's all about Avalon and her Christmas time. That's what's made it special for me. I haven't even begun to consider what I want, I'm more worried about what in the world to get a one year old that already has everything and would rather play with empty cups, used paper plates and coat hangers. *sigh*

You know what WOULD be nice though? An engagement ring!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess more than anything I want health.  A neurologist thinks that I may have Parkinson's and Essential tremor.   I don't know what to think.  He may be totally wrong.  I am sorta numb.  My list continues...

I want to get a cure for my chronic back pain and inner peace from PTSD.

 I want to be a productive person, so that I can help others in their time of sickness, loneliness, fear, or despair. I just want to be able to say to them,  "I am here for you".

That would be heaven on Earth to me.


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 11, 2007)

I certainly hope at least some of your wishes can come true for you this Christmas, SparklingWaves.

It maybe sounds a bit stupid, but I'd like to have a Christmas just like all the others I've had before - with my parents, my husband, my sister and my soon-to-be brother-in-law. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next year, my sister will be spending Christmas with her by-then husband at their house rather than at our parents with the rest of us. I know things have to change and move on, but I'm a sentimental idiot and I don't like change!

I'm also hoping to be getting the nice, new sensation of being more healthy! My husband and I have just joined a gym and I'm looking forward to feeling less of a big lazy slug and knowing that I'm doing something useful for myself.

Apart from that, naturally, I'd like a pretty Dumpling Dynasty bag. I'm definitely getting a Wii and these cute new glasses. Lucky me!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol. According to my mom, when I was that age, I played with the toy boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_Christmas doesn't mean nearly as much to me now as it did when I was a kid. Since I became a mother last year, now it's all about Avalon and her Christmas time. That's what's made it special for me. I haven't even begun to consider what I want, I'm more worried about what in the world to get a one year old that already has everything and would rather play with empty cups, used paper plates and coat hangers. *sigh*

You know what WOULD be nice though? An engagement ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 11, 2007)

Make-Up, a pink Chanel bag I've had my eye on, black mink coat, and a trip to East Africa with my family we've been planning (we're going for two weeks, Tanzania, Kenya, Uganda, and Mozambique... I hope my doctor will let me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be an awesome Christmas gift!!!).


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 15, 2007)

*The most important thing to me is being with my two older sisters, niece, and husband (since my parents passed, they're all I have for family)....Since I've had my house, I've had dinner here for a few years...My husband is cooking a Prime Rib this year for everyone (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blurg...I'm a Veg.)

Aside from that, materialistically, I would like a nice Telescope (think Hubby is getting me this), stuff from MAC and Sephora (Matt usually doesn't get me giftcards..he knows what I like for makeup, and he goes in and gets it himself...with a little help from Rapheal the makeup artist at MAC....)I would also like to get some new stuff for my Marine/Reef fish tanks...I just got a new 100gallon and I would like a Niger Trigger fish, and some Corals....I would also like three or four new perfumes..Opium, Poison, Cinnabar, and Bvlari Blv....That's all I can think of for now..I'm sure I will think of more (as if that's not enough)...Christmas is a huge thing at my house, my husband LOVES it, and we always go overboard on each other!  He says it's the one day a year he's got an excuse to spoil me...I guess I don't mind!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## girlstar (Oct 16, 2007)

I would love to be materialistic. I would love to ask for clothes, since I don't have money to buy them anymore, or games for my Wii, or gift certificates for MAC (I haven't had the money to buy anything since I bought Northern Light), and stuff from Lush.. 

But really all I want is to be able to fly back to Canada (with boyfriend in tow) to have Christmas with my family.

And.. I don't know that I will have the money to. The cost of living is so high here, with rent, and all the bills that my boyfriend and I have to pay. BOO


----------



## beth_w (Oct 16, 2007)

ooo!

I'd like

-a teapot
-a sewing machine
-lots of yarns. lots and lots. and lots of mohair. lots and lots.


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 16, 2007)

now this is my kind of post. I'd love a pair of diamond earrings, another pair of UGGS, money, Sephora giftcard to buy MUFE goodies, a new laptop, a new sheet/comforter set, ipod nano, MAC, a new pot set and....that's it I think!!

But most likely I'll really end up getting the nano, pot set, and a giftcard to some store since I may end up just getting a new battery and keyboard to fix the laptop that I have now....oh and dh and I may be getting a bigger bed so that'd be pretty pricey!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_You know what else? I want to quit my job immediately and start my own business. That would be one HECK of a Christmas gift!_

 
Thats the thing i'd love!
Start my own bistro...

But anyway, for now I would love to receive kitchen equipment like each year. This year, I would need a grill pan.

Sex and the city from season 2
Hairdryer, a good quality one
Maybe a small bottle of perfume


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm... this is a dangerous question.

Louis Vuitton Manhattan PM Monogram Bag
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 Monogram Bag
and a gift certificate for MAC...


----------



## SuSana (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_ 
Material items aside, I would really like to see our President and Congress work together to bring our troops home from Iraq.
_

 
x1000

You never realize the importance of this till it affects you & your family personally.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2007)

Honestly, everything I wanted on my Christmas list, I already bought.

- Nikon D40 
- 10 Day trip to Italy (Dec. 17-27)
- New car (Nissan XTerra)

As for non-material things, I'd really really really like to see my cousin happy.  Ever since coming back from his third tour in Iraq he's been very sketchy.  He's been through alot in the last 4 years, so I just want him to be able to relax.


----------



## aeni (Oct 18, 2007)

More makeup or tools, quality wigs, false lashes, the list goes on and on.  Just need stuff to keep in stock!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm...

Volumes 4 through 9 of the Rose of Versailles DVD Collection.

Armani Makeup, probably some eyeliner pencils, compact pressed powder and a couple of the fluid sheers.


----------



## kenmei (Oct 21, 2007)

- Another good year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Books
- Clothes

...Yeah, I am also not too hard to please. Oh wait, of course!

- World peace

There we go. Someone give me THAT.


----------



## cami101 (Oct 23, 2007)

Frames for my law license and diploma, a yarn winder and swift, more yarn, and a goldfish. I'm simple like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the Dior Holiday palette. I haven't seen it, but I want it every year.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh if I could fit things into my apartment I would want sooo many things.. but for now I know I want...

Hairspray DVD
Superbad DVD (if it's out by then)
MAC or Sephora gift card
New purse
maybe some nice looking jewelry


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

Sex and the City the complete series
Twilight Zone: The Complete Definitive Collection
Tarina Tarantino Barbie medallion
Coach Legacy Leather satchel
Money to finish my foot tattoos
New glasses

And to renew mine and my boyfriends' Walt Disney World annual passes, we miss the mouse!


----------



## Divinity (Oct 29, 2007)

I ALWAYS want MAC!  But I also want a couple of Tarina Tarantino pieces from the gothic lola collection AND Psycho Beach Party.  That DVD has been on my list for two years now!


----------



## fabulousmexo (Oct 29, 2007)

MONEY!! bc im saving for cosmetology school, clothes purses and make up!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

I want Mac some new movies money clothes and shoes.


----------



## messhead (Oct 30, 2007)

I want this really soft plushy blanket from Restoration Hardware, Some classic tall UGG's in Chestnut (mine are pretty beat!), and some cash to help pay off debt!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

MONEY... I'm in desperate need...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 21, 2007)

jewellery, books, a perfume (i think i want the one by D&G) and perhaps some MAC


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 22, 2007)

here's what I asked for

1) baby phat jacket & matching lace up boots
2) cutting table for my sewing
3) gift card to Mac
4) Sonia Kashuk limited edition brushes at Target
5) gift card to Starbucks
6) money to buy fabric

I'm really hoping for the Mac gift card to start my collection to growing, I only told my brother I wanted it so we'll see. If not, I'll be hitting them up Dec. 26 ROFLOL (I'm craving..yes craving a few things from them right now)


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 22, 2007)

I really want a Nintendo DS, it would make up for last Christmas when I received nothing.

I would love some money so I can hit up American Apparel and get some desperately needed new clothes. Oh and I need some money for the Fafi collection.


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 22, 2007)

Every year my Christmas list is really ridiculous.  Everyone end's up asking my best friend, who is like my sister from another mister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and she all she says is, it depends on how much you got to spend!

On the top of my list each year, is to have the next year's tuition paid off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a new LV purse or Chanel, sunglasses, and etc. etc.

This year I decided to take it a little easier, and wanted... MAC traincase, new bed sheets, sweaters, UGGs, and whatever.

To be honest, I'm really not in the Christmas mood (although I LOVEE Christmas, just doesn't feel like it) people are still walking down here in Southeast Texas with shorts and flip flops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So anyways, Merrrry Christmass all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a New Year filled with lots of makeup


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 22, 2007)

id love:

-a townhouse 2 br 2 bath tiled floors with a chrome dishwasher, and a subzero fridge with the clear doors.

-money for MAC
- money to pay my bills off
- a better credit score

etc etc


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 22, 2007)

MAC!!!!
Urban Decay...
Victoria's Secret Pink sweats or pj's, comfy stuff for college. =)
Video Games.. (lol it's like out of nowhere.)

I don't really need money.. I'm waiting for Chinese New Year's for that to come in. Right in time for FAFI?! O_O


----------

